# NTD?



## sworth9411 (Feb 21, 2009)

So got a wild hair up my ass last night and went and got a sweet tat......

My Man Brayndon hooked it up for me, and Ive been in cohoots with him for a while now working on a few pieces......first tat in almost a year is gonna heal way nice.



















Snakes...


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 22, 2009)

Very classic looking. I quite like it


----------

